# win2k driver for Creative CT5880



## Timmy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all,

I just moved my wife's computer from Win98SE to Win2k. Her on-board sound card (the creative ct5880) is no longer detected. I downloaded and unpacked the driver package from the giga-byte website (her mainboard is model GA-6oxm7e).

The driver package consists of a bunch of folders filled with dos executables (and a few other things). I found a file called "setup.exe" and ran it both in windows and from the command prompt, but it doesn't seem to do anything. I also tried to install the driver through device manager, but it can't find a suitable driver in any of the folders.

Am I missing something obvious here? I tried to contact giga-byte but they're a bit slow getting back to me.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you get it from here
http://tw.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/Driver/Driver_GA-7VRXP(2.0).htm
http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/77/77093.htm


----------



## Timmy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,

My first step was to download the drivers from the gigabyte website. But I don't know how to install the drivers provided in that self-extracting file. As I mentioned in my first post, I tried running the setup.exe file, and I tried to install the drivers using device manager. I couldn't get either to work.

I also tried the driver from the www.soundcard-drivers.com site, but after I installed them my sound card is still not working. All that shows in device manager is unknown audio controller.

any other suggestions?

thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you've gotten it that far then you can manually install. Go to the properties (right click->properties) and tell it to update the driver. You can then have it look for a folder or other location for the files. Have it point to where you have extracted the files.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 7, 2005)

I tried that actually - sorry if I wasn't clear in my last post. When I try to update the driver by getting windows to search in the folder with the extracted files, it says it can't find a suitable driver.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

usually you just go to where you have d/l the drivers and double click on the exe file


----------



## Timmy (Feb 7, 2005)

I know. But a) there are at least a dozen little exe files in the extracted driver package, and b) I tried to run the most obvious one, called setup.exe, and nothing happened. I ran it in windows, and from the command prompt.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 7, 2005)

forget it -- i just bought a new card


----------

